# Soundbar oder 2.1 System für TV?



## Stroiner (23. September 2014)

*Soundbar oder 2.1 System für TV?*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Soundsystem für meinen Samsung F6170.
Es sollte so im Bereich von 200 bis 300 Euro liegen.

Dadurch, dass wir 2 Türen zum Wohnzimmer haben, möchte ich ungern ein 5.1 System einsetzen.
Entweder sähe man die störenden Kabel an der Tür oder ich müsste einen Kabelkanal legen, der auch nicht viel schöner ist.

Daher wollte ich mal hören, was ihr von Soundbars im Allgemeinen haltet.
Und lohnt sich ein externer Subwoofer oder sind die integrierten mittlerweile sehr leistungsfähig?
Denn nur auf die Größe kommt es nicht an. Ich habe im Schlafzimmer ein Teufel Concept E400 und die Lautsprecher sind wirklich mini. Klang aber trotzdem brilliant.
Beim Bass ist das vielleicht ein wenig anders... Ich lasse mich gerne aufklären.

Jedenfalls haben wir nicht viel Platz um den Fernseher rum und eine Soundbar wäre auch einem 2.1 System vorzuziehen.


----------



## megaSPEED89 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Soundbar oder 2.1 System für TV?*

Moin,

ich habe auch das problem das ein 5.1 System in meinem Wohnzimmer ******* aussieht, geschweige denn Platz hätte und habe mich auch für eine 2.1 Soundbar entscheiden. Ich habe die SONY HT-CT660. Vom Klang her schön anzuhören mit viel Wumms da dazugehöriger externer Bluetooth Subwoofer. ^^ Der Nachfolger ist die HT-CT770 die Soundbar ist kleiner aber vom Klang her genauso toll.


----------



## Stroiner (23. September 2014)

*AW: Soundbar oder 2.1 System für TV?*

Also du bist auf jeden Fall zufrieden mit dem Klang.
Ich erwarte ja auch keine echte Räumlichkeit, sondern einfach nur klareren und besseren Sound.

Apropos Bluetooth Subwoofer.
Ich habe schon überlegt den Subwoofer hinter die Couch zu stellen und die Soundbar halt von vorne.
Hat das schonmal einer probiert?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2014)

*AW: Soundbar oder 2.1 System für TV?*

Für den Preis ist 5.1 eh nicht zu realisieren wenn man auch etwas Qualität haben will. 


> Entweder sähe man die störenden Kabel an der Tür oder ich müsste einen Kabelkanal legen, der auch nicht viel schöner ist.


 Da man ja ev. " nur " 2 Kabel darin verstecken müsste kann man den recht klein wählen und nach der Montage mit Acryl anpassen so es quasi nicht auffällt, oder wenn der Boden es zulässt per spezieller Flachbandkabel oder man wählt eine Funklösung.
 Anstatt 2.1 würde ich eher 2.0 nehmen sei es per Abhörmonitor oder die klassische Variante mit Stereoverstärker + einem Boxenpaar.


----------



## Stroiner (23. September 2014)

*AW: Soundbar oder 2.1 System für TV?*

Wieso denn 2.0 anstatt 2.1?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2014)

*AW: Soundbar oder 2.1 System für TV?*

Wieso? Weil man bei 2.0 kein tonales Loch ab den Mitten nach unten hat. Vielleicht einfach mal im Laden solche Systeme vergleichen


----------



## Stroiner (23. September 2014)

*AW: Soundbar oder 2.1 System für TV?*

Würdest du mir denn ein bestimmtes Modell empfehlen?


----------



## Zappaesk (23. September 2014)

*AW: Soundbar oder 2.1 System für TV?*



Stroiner schrieb:


> Wieso denn 2.0 anstatt 2.1?


 
Andere Frage warum unbedingt 2.1? Auch mit nem "klassischen" Stereosystem kann man sehr wohl gut hören (>95% aller Haushalte tun das). Für Bass brauchts keinen Subwoofer. Nur wenns wirklich ganz runter gehen muss tut man sich mit normalen Boxen schwer. Oder wenns um max. Lautstärke geht usw. Aber fürs normale reicht Stereo ganz normal ohne Schnickschnack aus.

Wenn du den Sub hinters Sofa stellst und die Boxen vorne hast wirds mit dem tonalen Loch, das der Doc angesprochen hat noch schlimmer. Dann wirds vollends inhomogen und die Geräusche kommen mitunter von vorn und hinten gleichzeitig oder aber ein auf und abschwellendes Geräusch ändert dazu immer seine Herkunft und wird diffus... Grässlich!

Wie der Doc noch schreibt gibts neben den aktiven PC Boxen auch die klassische Hifivariante. Ich bin zugegebener Maßen ein großer Fan der klassischen Variante, ist doch die Vielfalt der Möglichkeiten deutlich höher und wenn man sich z.B. ein gebrauchtes Verstärkerschmuckstück (Bucht ab 80€) ist man verstärkerseitig signifikant besser unterwegs als bei den aktiven Kameraden die ja fürs Geld doppelt so viele Endstufenkanäle benötigen und diese entsprechend minderwertiger sind.

Dazu gibts natürlich dann noch die Möglichkeit DIY Bausatzboxen zu verwenden und so nochmal qualitativ einen Schritt nach vorn zu machen. Wenn du dir das zutraust (schwer ists net), dann kannst du so absolut das Maximum aus deinem (knappen) Budget holen...


----------



## BusT3r (23. September 2014)

*AW: Soundbar oder 2.1 System für TV?*

Ob Stereo oder 2.1 ist meiner Ansicht nach eher eine Frage, ob ich du Platz am TV hast, um große Stereoboxen auch aufzustellen. Bei 2.1-Systemen ist die platznehmende Bassausgabe im Sub ausgelagert, deshalb kleinere Boxen.

Beim Klang kann dir auch mit Stereo ein "tonales" Loch begegnen, dass kommt sehr auf die Box an. Aber günstige 2.1-Systeme haben eine Tendenz zum Frequenzloch. Eine Soundbar ist schön Kompakt, aber die arbeitet nicht gut, wenn du rechts und links im Zimmer Schränke stehen hast oder das TV unsymetrisch an der Wand steht.

Welches System du am Ende kaufts, solltest du mit den Ohren entscheiden. Also geh probehören. Dir nützt die beste Empfehlung nichts, wenn dir nach 2 Tagen der Klang nicht mehr gefällt.
Wenn du gute gebrauchte für kleines Geld findest, haben die oft einen besseren Klang als neue für das gleiche Geld. Geh aber auf Nummer sicher, dass die auch nicht beschädigt sind.


----------



## Jeanboy (23. September 2014)

*AW: Soundbar oder 2.1 System für TV?*

Ein Bild vom Wohnzimmer wäre nicht schlecht, dann könnte man die Möglichkeiten besser an die Gegebenheiten anpassen


----------



## Stroiner (25. September 2014)

*AW: Soundbar oder 2.1 System für TV?*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ein Bild vom Wohnzimmer wäre nicht schlecht, dann könnte man die Möglichkeiten besser an die Gegebenheiten anpassen


 

Nagut, ausnahmsweise.
Also wir wohnen noch nicht solange hier, deshalb ist sonst um den Fernseher noch nichts.
Das sieht auf dem Bild schlimmer aus, als es ist.
Platz für nen Subwoofer ist da jedenfalls keiner...


----------



## BusT3r (26. September 2014)

*AW: Soundbar oder 2.1 System für TV?*

Platz für Lautsprecher ist da eigentlich auch keiner 

WandLautsprecher inkl. Verstärker sprengen dein Budget. Selbst aktive Kompakte LS kannst du nirgends hinstellen, also bleibt nur die Soundbar übrig.
Oder vielleicht sowas hier:
Sony HT-XT1 Soundbase Lautsprecher (170 Watt, NFC, Bluetooth, integrierter Subwoofer) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


----------



## Jeanboy (26. September 2014)

*AW: Soundbar oder 2.1 System für TV?*

Für 2 Kompaktboxen auf dem Regal wird es ziemlich eng, da müsstest du sowieso rechts vom Fernseher Platz machen und den Fernseher in die Mitte stellen.

Optimalerweise wäre es, wenn du das Regal aus der Nische holst und ein bisschen nach rechts schiebst, sodass du links und rechts Lautsprecherständer hinstellen könntest (wo steht die Couch?).


Klanglich wären beide Lösungen einer Soundbar vorzuziehen. Ob dir Klang wichtiger als Aussehen ist, musst du entscheiden.


----------



## Stroiner (26. September 2014)

*AW: Soundbar oder 2.1 System für TV?*

Ja hatte ich ja am Anfang gesagt, irgendwie sieht mir das nach Soundbar aus.
Als ich nach nem 2.1 System gefragt habe war mein Gedanke ja nur den Subwoofer kabellos hinter die Couch und Lautsprecher an die Wand.
Aber der Gedanke wurde ja schnell abgehandelt...

Das Regal lässt sich kein Stück verschieben. Das ist ca. 95 cm lang und die Nische hat ne Breite von 99. Und da sind noch Fußleisten zwischen 



Also ich bin immernoch offen für umwerfende Soundbars innerhalb meines Budgets


Edit:

Die Sony HT-XT1 könnte was sein.
Passt unter den TV und zumindest Amazonkunden sind sehr zufrieden.

Meint ihr es hat Vorteile, wenn ich Fernseher und Soundbar vom gleichen Hersteller nehme also in diesem Fall Samsung?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2014)

*AW: Soundbar oder 2.1 System für TV?*

Soundbar? Ne lieber nicht aber bei dem Platzangebot bleibt einem wohl nur 2.1 auch wenn dann immer noch der Sound am TV klebt


----------



## Stroiner (26. September 2014)

*AW: Soundbar oder 2.1 System für TV?*

Ja aber wo soll der Subwoofer denn hin, wenn ich ihn nicht wegstellen soll?
Und die Leute sind sehr zufrieden.
Ein verifizierter Käufer hat angeblich sogar ein System mit Subwoofer vom Philips damit ersetzt und scheint zufrieden zu sein.


----------



## Jeanboy (27. September 2014)

*AW: Soundbar oder 2.1 System für TV?*

Philips SPA5300, 2.1 System Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Ein 2.1 System von Philips 

Wie gesagt: Regal nach Vorne und Richtung Tür verschieben, sodass die Nische frei bleibt.

Dann könnte man links und rechts vom Regal einen Ständer für Kompaktlautsprecher hinstellen


----------

